# “The Stone Frigate,” by 14390 Kate Armstrong



## stoker dave (7 Mar 2019)

According to Google books, the book is described as:

"Kate Armstrong was an ordinary young woman eager to leave an abusive childhood behind her when she became the first female cadet admitted to the Royal Military College of Canada. As she struggled for survival in the ultimate boys’ club, she called on her fierce and humourous spirit to push back against the whims of a domineering and patriarchal organization. Later in life, feeling unfulfilled in her post-military career, she realized that finding her true path forward meant she had to go back to the beginning and revisit the truth of what she had experienced all those years ago."

A review of the book (by a female ex-cadet who was at RMC at approximately the same time) is available here:

https://everitas.rmcclub.ca/15566-helga-grodzinski-reviews-the-stone-frigate-by-14390-kate-armstrong/


----------



## Strike (7 Mar 2019)

If I had time to read books (my two kids are time-suckers) this is one of the ones on my list I'd like to get to, especially being an ex-cadet myself, it would be interesting to see what one of the "first went through 15 years before me.


----------

